# ringing in my ears ?!



## blackngold

I wish it would just stop I noticed it a few weeks ago and now it's making me insane what's causing this ?! Methimazole or what ?


----------



## blackngold

My t3 was high at 5.4 normal range was 2.4-4.2 but that was in October the 12th taking 5mg
my t4 was 1.66 normal range is.71-1.85
my tsh was undetectable at <0.01
Been on methamazole for 4 years in October 
my blood pressure is pre hypertension but fluctuates and is mostly normal 
Some times i get this pressure and strange ringing that feels like hearing loss or somthin idk feels like my inner ear Is being affected


----------



## cujet

Just a quick note to mention that those with tinnitus may be helped by Taurine, an amino acid supplement. There are a few studies that show a modest percentage of people experience complete reversal of tinnitus with Taurine. Animal studies show much improvement.


----------



## blackngold

My hearing test and glucose is normal I guess it's just something that annoyingly happens with certain diseases or medication idk but I'm getting my thyroidectomy February 2nd been having all kinds of other symptoms like dizziness and head rushes weird vibration in head pains in neck and head guess it's all anxiety they say anyway please pray my surgery goes well I will let you know I'm finally doing this andros thank you for all your support and kindness ♡


----------



## Octavia

We do have members here every now and then who deal with persistent ear ringing. Keep us posted...hopefully it will resolve after your surgery.


----------



## jenny v

My ringing resolved after surgery, but it took getting on the right dose of medication and making sure my reverse T3 went down. It took a good year or so.


----------



## blackngold

Yeah the insomnia is my biggest problem ringing doesn't help that at all I just hope my insomnia goes away


----------



## Isthmus123

I already have ringing in my right ear from a hearing loss many years ago. When I started taking levothyroxine a few weeks ago, I noticed my ringing increased and then I also periodically hear a sounds in my left ear now.

Any suggestions besides the taurine?


----------



## Amechan

I'm just trying to get to the root of whether I have a thyroid issue - not a confirmed DX at the moment. When my first diffuse symptoms started to occur- mild insomnia and being tired earlier in the evening- I noticed ringing in both ears -but predominantly in my left ear. It's constant and wont disappear. Once I became really symptomatic- I also began to have intermittent clicking sounds in my ears but predominantly in my right ear. I'll also have aching in both of my ears from time to time...

How have you progressed?


----------



## creepingdeath

Meniere's disease?

I've had ringing all my life off and on.
When adjusting thyroid hormone doses I would get a swishing in my ears.
The Doc said I was hearing the blood flow do to my blood pressure rising and pushing on my enlarged thyroid.
When I'd cut the dose back the noise would go away.
I still get the ringing but not as much.

My Father has hardening of the arteries and would get the swishing in his head all the time till he had an operation to clear-out his neck arteries.


----------



## jenny v

*Amechan*, have you done any thyroid blood work yet? Ringing in the ears could be a symptom of a lot of things, so it's important to get tests done first before attempting to treat anything.


----------

